# Graco Proshot vs TrueCoat



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I'd seen some threads on this topic here in the past, but since Graco has upgraded the Proshot a bit, I wanted to know if people still feel the Proshot is that much better than the Truecoat. Is the Truecoat worth getting? I'd read only the Proshots could be rebuilt: is that still the case or has Graco improved on the design with the Truecoat Pro II?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TrueCoat has a proprietary goofy looking spray tip guard and the tip selection is poor.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Neither. I'd sell you mine but not sure how much paperweights are going for these days


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

^^^ they that bad? Did you own both? Both have received good views, the proshot being referred to as a better build.

I'd really like something for projects or touchups where I don't have to hookup my airless.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I have the pro shot two. I rebuilt mine after two years of use . I use it for garage doors. side entry doors. shutters ect. I have three different tips I use. I wish you could use the fine finis tips though.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a Truecoat 2 and use it often. The biggest drawback for me is the pulsing action of the spray. 

You can see what I'm talking about in the primer overspray on this wall,








It's not too big of a deal for the most part, once you get the speed down its not noticeable in the finished film most of the time. It can cause problems with some paints though. With Breakthrough and Advance it makes sags more likely.

I would like to know if the Pro Shot is any better in this respect. Do they spray in pulses like that also? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I've churned through 2 proshot 2's. Like any sprayer, there's a time and place for it.

I like the portability of it. We had a huge amount of doors last year, without the proshot 2, that job would not have been profitable. 

You can use any tip you want with it too.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

driftweed said:


> I've churned through 2 proshot 2's. Like any sprayer, there's a time and place for it.
> 
> I like the portability of it. We had a huge amount of doors last year, without the proshot 2, that job would not have been profitable.
> 
> You can use any tip you want with it too.


Does it have the same threaded guard like the Graco airless guns? Can I use my Rac X guard with the PS2?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Yes, but you have to pry the guard (black piece) off to switch tips. That piece locks in tips and makes the un removable. A quick search on YouTube will show you how to do it.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

driftweed said:


> Yes, but you have to pry the guard (black piece) off to switch tips. That piece locks in tips and makes the un removable. A quick search on YouTube will show you how to do it.


There is a video on youtube for doing this with the true coat. Are the guards on the proshot and true coat the same?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I am going to put one for grab soon, Brand new by Titan It will be for free include free shipping in the US, Canadian has to pay for shipping.
I will have to do some game like I did last year, I will set it up with Moderator soon.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm done with my pro shot phase lol made me money but not gonna buy another one. This might be my new door gun or couple shutters etc . The fine finish might be good for spraying some FPP .


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

driftweed said:


> Yes, but you have to pry the guard (black piece) off to switch tips. That piece locks in tips and makes the un removable. A quick search on YouTube will show you how to do it.


 I didn't know that, thanks


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> I'm done with my pro shot phase lol made me money but not gonna buy another one. This might be my new door gun or couple shutters etc . The fine finish might be good for spraying some FPP . Video Link: http://youtu.be/n83ee5zG77I


 I like this.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> I have a Truecoat 2 and use it often. The biggest drawback for me is the pulsing action of the spray.
> 
> You can see what I'm talking about in the primer overspray on this wall,
> View attachment 71313
> ...


They sure do and then some. My 2 made me money but I'm not going to re-up lol. Going to give the Titan a shot this time.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

*Titan FlexSpray*



thinkpainting/nick said:


> I'm done with my pro shot phase lol made me money but not gonna buy another one. This might be my new door gun or couple shutters etc . The fine finish might be good for spraying some FPP .
> 
> http://youtu.be/n83ee5zG77I


Dunno. With that pickup tube, you'd think there'd be issues with spraying at certain angles. Surprised they didn't used a branched multi-prong design. The work-around would be to be able to use the 3m PPS systems with this, but no idea if that's even possible. Even though dude said that check valve wasn't problematic, I'm getting flashbacks of my first Maxum gun on the old Capsprays. And maybe it's just me, but the whole thing just looks like some big plastic wagner on steroids. Can't believe they'd even claim to be able to use hot solvent occasionally. You'd think those internals would melt like butta.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have Flex one and hate it. I never got use to how it patterns at start up. Heavy orange peel at start.


----------

